# Overseeding a thick cool season lawn, no KBG?...



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

So I have a pretty thick cool season lawn. See pics. ~12000 sq.ft. Mix of grasses and lots of sun exposure in nearly all areas except the North side of my house (~1000 sq.ft.). Mow @ 3.5", have tried to go higher to 4" but get alot of layover and the lawn doesn't look as nice, so backed down to 3.5". It does pretty well at this height. For aeration this Fall, I was planning to overseed myself w/most KBG and some PRG in the sunny areas (SS5000 Sunny Mixture from Seed Superstore) and then throw some Fescue in the shaded area on the North side of house. It get's a little thinner in these areas for what I believe to be lack of sun. Here's the link to the seed mix i was planning to use and what Seed Superstore recommended for my full sun areas.... https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100002/ss5000-sunny-mixture?zip=46032&type=sunny

Now I'm reading people have trouble getting the KBG to take in thick lawns because it just doesn't get enough sun exposure, long germ time, etc. Now I'm uncertain what to put down in full sun areas. I don't want to spend $200 on cool season mix seed that won't take. Should I just overseed w/100% PRG? Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I would agree, you won't get much KBG to take in a thick lawn like that. Besides, it may make it more inconsistent. I'd put out more of what's there. It's normal to overseed every so often with PR and fescue turfs. They don't spread and fill in like KBG so much.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I would just overseed with TTTF or PRG if you overseed at all. I'd also shop around since your in such a big town and see what grass seed people around you sell. Seedsuperstore is extremely expensive, I would guarantee you can find a high quality seed in your area for half the cost.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd generally agree with the above statement.

I did "honeycomb" or "dormant" KBG overseed into a fescue lawn that wasn't quite as thick as yours late winter/early spring this year, and just a week ago did I finally see tall, mature blades of KBG poking its way through.

The long germination times and sprout-n-pout are real. But it sure looks nice if/when the KBG starts to fill in.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback...very helpful!


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

While tough it can be done if you continue to scalp or cut very low for 2-3 months while the KBG establishes.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Would it be beneficial to spray with a plant grown regulator before you apply the seed? I've never used them but in theory it would work unless the active chemicals aren't conducive to new seeding.

Tenacity will stunt your current turf slightly, plus it doubles as a 28 day pre emergent.

That yard looks great. I don't see a need to overseed but that's just me.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Can I ask why you want to oversees at all??? Throw down N this fall and let the KBG you already have become even thicker...


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

@ Stuofsci02 I've been told, to keep it thick and lush, you should overseed every year? Isn't that good practice to do that and get new young grass into the lawn? I skipped last Fall overseeding so I thought I should probably do it this Fall.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

BC7269 said:


> @ Stuofsci02 I've been told, to keep it thick and lush, you should overseed every year? Isn't that good practice to do that and get new young grass into the lawn? I skipped last Fall overseeding so I thought I should probably do it this Fall.


I think it really depends on the individual lawn. If you already have KBG mixed in then it won't need it as much. Also if you have irrigation then your not going to lose as much of your fescue during the summer as someone who doesn't irrigate regularly.

I have basically 100% TTTF, I used to overseed every year but really wasn't seeing any benefit from it and felt like I was wasting seed because most of my yard was still thick. Now what I do is just seed certain areas that thinned out over summer and not the entire yard. I don't have irrigation and a few sections of my yard are basically 100% sun and dry out quickly so I pretty much know every fall that area is going to need seed. Also for me it's easier, instead of overseeding 20k sqft and trying to water that large of an area enough to get good germination rates, I can now just focus on more specific areas.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

@ ksturfguy makes sense and thx. I do have irrigation so I do keep water on it when needed.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> Would it be beneficial to spray with a plant grown regulator before you apply the seed? I've never used them but in theory it would work unless the active chemicals aren't conducive to new seeding.


Definitely beneficial, no chemicals that prevent growth from new seed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If it's really as thick as it looks like you say, there's no point in overseeding. Really!


----------

